# Trivia questions



## Josiah (Jan 17, 2015)

What postwar car turned automotive design on its ear when you couldn't tell whether it was coming or going?
a. Studebaker
b. NashMetro
c. Tucker

What was the name of the Indian Princess on the HowdyDoody show?
a. Princess Summerfallwinterspring
b. Princess Sacajawea
c. Princess Moonshadow


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

American cars...American TV show ( which we never got here btw)... so :dunno:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't know the car, but the 2nd question is

a. Princess Summerfallwinterspring


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

Studebaker.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

I had two Studebakers in 1952, a champion and a commander.  They were a fairly good car but the "couldn't tell if it was coming or going"  was an exaggeration, but I do remember people saying that then.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

I always like them. My buddy had one and drove the heck out of it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

The Commander had plenty of punch.  The champion not so much.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

The Commander was a V-8, right Jim. Most were straight 6's.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 17, 2015)

The used car dealers called them "Pencil Sharpeners".  LOL


----------

